# What's that Skippy?



## Farneyman (Oct 3, 2015)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm guessing the thread has something worthwhile about it ?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah it's about England getting pumped!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Yeah it's about England getting pumped!

Click to expand...

Isn't there already a thread about the Rugby World Cup ?


----------



## User20205 (Oct 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Yeah it's about England getting pumped!

Click to expand...

Yep. We've got to suck it up!!!

No excuses!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't there already a thread about the Rugby World Cup ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I wanted to start a new thread about an individual game. Is that not allowed?

Thanks for adding 2 posts to it. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2015)

Aussies were simply better in every department tonight.
No real disgrace, we just got out played.
OK England weren't great but they weren't bad.
Shame to get drawn in the group.
Every other group you can pick the qualifiers before you start.
Wales, England and Australia in one group.........one is going to miss out and with Wales playing like they have over the last 18 months + Australia, we were onto a loser from the start.

Supporting the All Black's now...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2015)

I



Farneyman said:



			Yeah but I wanted to start a new thread about an individual game. Is that not allowed?

Thanks for adding 2 posts to it. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's allowed, no worries


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 3, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Aussies were simply better in every department tonight.
No real disgrace, we just got out played.
OK England weren't great but they weren't bad.
Shame to get drawn in the group.
Every other group you can pick the qualifiers before you start.
Wales, England and Australia in one group.........one is going to miss out and with Wales playing like they have over the last 18 months + Australia, we were onto a loser from the start.

*Supporting the All Black's now...*

Click to expand...

Theres always the Irish


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Aussies were simply better in every department tonight.
No real disgrace, we just got out played.
OK England weren't great but they weren't bad.
Shame to get drawn in the group.
Every other group you can pick the qualifiers before you start.
Wales, England and Australia in one group.........one is going to miss out and with Wales playing like they have over the last 18 months + Australia, we were onto a loser from the start.

Supporting the All Black's now...
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing for Eng , but as you say one of three good teams had to go out , they lost out by not burying Wales when they should have

Not 1 English player went out to lose or make a mistake tonight , they put their bodies on the line , it just wasn't good enough tonight ..


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 3, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Aussies were simply better in every department tonight.
No real disgrace, we just got out played.
OK England weren't great but they weren't bad.
Shame to get drawn in the group.
Every other group you can pick the qualifiers before you start.
Wales, England and Australia in one group.........one is going to miss out and with Wales playing like they have over the last 18 months + Australia, we were onto a loser from the start.

Supporting the All Black's now...
		
Click to expand...

I would have picked England to get through ahead of Wales at the beginning of the tournament however losing against them put serious pressure on needing a result tonight which they just weren't good enough for. 




therod said:



			Yep. We've got to suck it up!!!

No excuses!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely as a sports fan you have to take the good with the bad. :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm Irish now!!! 

Low lie the Fields of Athenry Etc etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2015)

Second best and got what they deserved. Come on Wales (Father in law being Welsh)


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Absolutely as a sports fan you have to take the good with the bad. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As a lifelong supporter of Scotland aint that just the case


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm Irish now!!! 

Low lie the Fields of Athenry Etc etc
		
Click to expand...

You have Same accent as 2/3 of our soccer team so why not ha


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing the thread has something worthwhile about it ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second best and got what they deserved. Come on Wales (Father in law being Welsh)
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that you were 3rd best. :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I think you will find that you were 3rd best. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. One game left so it could get worse yet


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2015)

Beaten by the better team tonight but some serious errors in selection for the squad and the team. 

Support is now with the Irish a team that can win the whole thing if they keep key players fit.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second best and got what they deserved. Come on Wales (Father in law being Welsh)
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Beaten by the better team tonight but some serious errors in selection for the squad and the team. 

Support is now with *the Irish a team *that can win the whole thing if they keep key players fit.
		
Click to expand...

I like that sort of chat. :thup:


----------



## Sweep (Oct 4, 2015)

Not really a rugby fan, so disappointed but not too bothered.
Just thinking about it, if the boot was on the other foot and any of the other home nations had gone out, would they transfer their support to England? Absolutely not.
so come on anyone but Wales, Scotland and Ireland (even though they aren't even a home nation).


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 4, 2015)

Sweep said:



			so come on anyone but Wales, Scotland and *Ireland *(even though they aren't even a home nation). 

Click to expand...

Yes they are and the team is made up of players from both Northern Ireland and the Republic.


----------



## DCB (Oct 4, 2015)

Do you know just how hard a task it is to find a Uruguayan  flag in Edinburgh. They're all sold out already. It was much easier getting a Welsh flag last week and an Aussie flag yesterday &#128521;


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 4, 2015)

Frees up a bit of telly viewing time over next couple of weeks...

No swapping of allegiance here...


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 4, 2015)

*makes note to start a thread to take the pi$$ out of the Irish when they get bumped out of the competition* :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2015)

Being half Irish I still have a team in with a shout. England were ill-disciplined in both games, especially against Wales, and got what they deserved. 

C'mon Ireland!


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 4, 2015)

im glad all the tat and bunting has gone from the bar the stupid cardboard shirts and flags and we get to watch something else on the tv,Tesco selling shirts of cheap today and the displays going back to normal goods,they reckon it will cost over a billion in revenue for bars and clubs.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 4, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			*makes note to start a thread to take the pi$$ out of the Irish when they get bumped out of the competition* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Set yourself a reminder for the 31st of October then. :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2015)

DCB said:



			Do you know just how hard a task it is to find a Uruguayan  flag in Edinburgh. They're all sold out already. It was much easier getting a Welsh flag last week and an Aussie flag yesterday &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Knob behaviour.

I was playing golf in Scotland once when the world cup was on and England were playing Croatia, and some Scottish beaut had a Croatia top on.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2015)

I was at St.Andrews in 2004 just after the Euros and one of the caddies told me that he knew every word to "Flower of Portugal"


----------



## Sweep (Oct 5, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Yes they are and the team is made up of players from both Northern Ireland and the Republic.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, my bad. Half a home nation then


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 5, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Oh, my bad. Half a home nation then
		
Click to expand...

Nope just a full home nation and one currently along with Scotland and Wales that are still in the tournament. :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Oct 5, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Nope just a full home nation and one currently along with Scotland and Wales that are still in the tournament. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hehe. Theres not too many sports where we get the chance to say that, is there? 

Im just hoping we go out and do the buisness against Samoa. Theyre doing the country proud so far.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Beaten by the better team tonight but some serious errors in selection for the squad and the team. 

Support is now with the Irish *a team that can win the whole thing* if they keep key players fit.
		
Click to expand...


Absolute nonsense!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2015)

Why nonsense, probably 5 or 6 teams that can beat each other on any given day and I count Ireland amongst them.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Why nonsense, probably 5 or 6 teams that can beat each other on any given day and I count Ireland amongst them.
		
Click to expand...


Won't get past the quarter finals!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2015)

Reckon they are more than capable of beating Argentina


----------



## Sweep (Oct 6, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Nope just a full home nation and one currently along with Scotland and Wales that are still in the tournament. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Half a home nation. The Republic will be telling us they don't want anything to do with the UK or Great Britain next. Can't have it both ways.
Half a home nation. Half a foreign nation.
Ireland isn't even in the Commonwealth, so it could be argued they are more foreign than Australia, NZ, South Africa, Fiji...
Basically they are just a bunch of Johnny Foreigners


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 6, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Nope. Half a home nation. The Republic will be telling us they don't want anything to do with the UK or Great Britain next. Can't have it both ways.
Half a home nation. Half a foreign nation.
Ireland isn't even in the Commonwealth, so it could be argued they are more foreign than Australia, NZ, South Africa, Fiji...
Basically they are just a bunch of Johnny Foreigners

Click to expand...

Dear Sweep

Whatever way you want to look at Ireland...we are still in the competition. This thread isn't about Ireland. 

It's about the failure of England let's not forget that. 

Regards
Johnny Foreigner


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 6, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Dear Sweep

Whatever way you want to look at Ireland...we are still in the competition. This thread isn't about Ireland. 

It's about the failure of England let's not forget that. 

Regards
Johnny Foreigner
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 6, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Aussies were simply better in every department tonight.
No real disgrace, we just got out played.
OK England weren't great but they weren't bad.
Shame to get drawn in the group.
Every other group you can pick the qualifiers before you start.
Wales, England and Australia in one group.........one is going to miss out and with Wales playing like they have over the last 18 months + Australia, we were onto a loser from the start.

Supporting the All Black's now...
		
Click to expand...

It was lost in the Wales game. What was it 22-10 or summat when I switched on and then watched the Welch show England what passion was about. And, supposedly, with half the first team out injured. England played with dead eyes in that game and made some dreadful decisions during it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 6, 2015)

I had a good read on holiday when the previous cottage let had thoughtfully left the Daily Torygraph pre rugby world cup supplement.

All those expert comments and ratings, all those headlines and all that hype.
All those club players, biggest pool in the world.
All that money, most ever spent on developing Rugby.
Seemingly the England team were on a Â£6,000,000 win bonus.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 6, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			As a lifelong supporter of Scotland aint that just the case 

Click to expand...

As a Scot I'm cautious about ribbing England especially as we're not in the quarters yet, banana skins ahead. We're used to taking the bad with the abysmal, we last won a rugby grand slam in 1990 and in football haven't even been to a tournament since 1998 and then got pumped by Morocco.

Agree England got a tough draw this time but they don't look a patch on the 2003 or 2007 sides, and why the silly policy of no overseas based players -nonsense. Too much indiscipline too. Not great for the tourney the hosts going out so soon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 6, 2015)

I bought an English newspaper on Saturday before the match and I could scarcely believe the sort of comments I was reading. Australia would "crumble", apparently. And, most incredibly, not a single player in the Aussie team would get into the England squad!

A bit of humility would not go amiss in future - if the Aussies weren't fired up anyway all they had to do was switch on the telly or read a paper to see the extent to which they'd been written off!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I bought an English newspaper on Saturday before the match and I could scarcely believe the sort of comments I was reading. Australia would "crumble", apparently. And, most incredibly, not a single player in the Aussie team would get into the England squad!

A bit of humility would not go amiss in future - if the Aussies weren't fired up anyway all they had to do was switch on the telly or read a paper to see the extent to which they'd been written off!
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's what you before the game  isn't it? It was do or die, plenty of papers on sunday completed the Aussies and the best team won.
How was the drive home? How long did it take? How's the ankle?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely that's what you before the game  isn't it? It was do or die, plenty of papers on sunday completed the Aussies and the best team won.
How was the drive home? How long did it take? How's the ankle?
		
Click to expand...

Drive home was good, thanks - "only" took about 7.5 hours. Early enough start to avoid any M25 problems and bit the bullet and paid for the M6 Toll to avoid issues at Birmingham. Ankle seems 100% OK. I played 7 holes when I got back to Edinburgh.... had to stop when yesterday's weather caught up with me - couldn't face another soaking!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Drive home was good, thanks - "only" took about 7.5 hours. Early enough start to avoid any M25 problems and bit the bullet and paid for the M6 Toll to avoid issues at Birmingham. Ankle seems 100% OK. I played 7 holes when I got back to Edinburgh.... had to stop when yesterday's weather caught up with me - couldn't face another soaking!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely better the way you did it, chaos on M25/M1 last night.


----------



## Sweep (Oct 6, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Dear Sweep

Whatever way you want to look at Ireland...we are still in the competition. This thread isn't about Ireland. 

It's about the failure of England let's not forget that. 

Regards
Johnny Foreigner
		
Click to expand...

Dear Johnny,
I am glad you agreed with me in the end.
It just shows how successful international diplomacy can be.
I would like to take this opportunity to wish you good luck for the rest of the tournament.  I also hope you manage to get to a match or two. We do like it when people visit from abroad.
Yours sincerely,
Sweep.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 6, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Dear Johnny,
I am glad you agreed with me in the end.
It just shows how successful international diplomacy can be.
I would like to take this opportunity to wish you good luck for the rest of the tournament.  I also hope you manage to get to a match or two. We do like it when people visit from abroad.
Yours sincerely,
Sweep.
		
Click to expand...

Mail undelivered. Please return to sender. :whoo:


----------



## Sweep (Oct 7, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			A bit of humility would not go amiss in future - if the Aussies weren't fired up anyway all they had to do was switch on the telly or read a paper to see the extent to which they'd been written off!
		
Click to expand...

"If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
 And treat those two impostors just the same"

In other words be humble in victory and defeat.

The same could be applied to this thread.

You know you are usually one of the very best when the minute you slip up someone starts crowing, even though they or their team had no part in it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 7, 2015)

Sweep said:



			You know you are usually one of the very best when the minute you slip up someone starts crowing, even though they or their team had no part in it.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, take it as a compliment - like when a player gets booed by the opposition fans. They wouldn't bother if he wasn't any good.

Although my point was about the absurdity of the comments in the English media prior to the match rather than crowing about the result. It's only rugby, after all, so who cares!


----------



## Sweep (Oct 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's only rugby, after all, so who cares! 

Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

See the coaching staff were trying to influence the match officials when it wasn't going their way.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-union/34492099


----------



## Sweep (Oct 18, 2015)

Question: how do you post something when no words are needed?

To the other two and a half home nations, thanks for visiting. Enjoy your trip home. Mind how you go and don't stop dreaming.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

Sweep said:



			To the other two and a half home nations, thanks for visiting. Enjoy your trip home. Mind how you go and don't stop dreaming.
		
Click to expand...

 You can't go calling Scotland or Wales half home nations as  that would just be daft.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 19, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Question: how do you post something when no words are needed?.
		
Click to expand...

How about underachieving and overachieving:lol:


----------

